# Stuborn male 18 month german shepherd



## risha gorig (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi i have a big stuborn male german shepherd---when in park we play ball he brings it--he knows all commands but as soon as another dog comes along he wont recall-or when he feels like it---he just chases and bites other dog on neck--im getting pretty tired of it---i thought german shepherds were so loyal and wanted to be with the owner -any advise --i live in nyc so there are plenty distractions and noise


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he's young, and the other distractions are most likely alot more fun than you are right now (don't mean to hurt your feelings!) 

They don't train themselves) Sounds like he would do well with more exercise and for bonding, how about an obedience classs? Feeding him his meals by hand?? Keeping him on a long line and work on recalls,,YOU have to give him 'something' better than what he's getting from not coming to you, whether it be a favorite toy, or some really yummy treat. 

He's not being stubborn, he's being a dog and looking to have fun.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

It's not that he's stubborn.. As I don't think dogs are stubborn, (I don't buy that when people say it..) you've never taught him that come means come.. What you've taught him is that he can come when he feels like and blow you off when he wants.. You've also taught him that the "come" command isn't really that important..

Best thing you can do is go back in your training and teach him.. don't give him the opportunity to do what he chooses.. Put a long line on him so that way you can make him come back to you.. Work the come command w/heavy distractions and always, always reward heavily when he gets back to you..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Double post w/ 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/vbulletin-conversion/132340-18-month-male-german-shepehrd.html

There are TONS of dog classes in NYC that you can sign up for to start training and get a handle on it. Just training with 'distractions' only class will set you up to succeed by gradually adding the distractions AND giving you the skills you need to train.

I agree with everyone else. He's not stubborn at all. Smart as can be is the problem. You have taught him that he can ignore you, so he does! If he wants to listen, and nothing better is offering itself, then you can be obeyed. But if it's in his best interest to do something else, and he can do something else, he does what all of our dogs do before they are trained.................... they do what they want!

DOG CLASSES! Fun for you and the dog. Our dogs learn to listen to us. We learn how to train our dogs. Win/win for us all. I can recommend http://www.divinek-9.com/ as a place to look into training.


----------



## risha gorig (Mar 15, 2010)

nope he understands come when no dogs aroung on city streets filled with noise--he brings ball very well--i can feed him by hand---i walk him 3 miles a day and the ball thing for 20min---he is with me 24 hours basically--he is very strong headed stuborn


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

risha gorig said:


> nope he understands come when no dogs aroung on city streets filled with noise--he brings ball very well--i can feed him by hand---i walk him 3 miles a day and the ball thing for 20min---he is with me 24 hours basically--he is very strong headed stuborn


You have to make yourself more exciting than another dog. Wave your arms around like a mad man if you have to! LOL.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Josiebear said:


> You have to make yourself more exciting than another dog. Wave your arms around like a mad man if you have to! LOL.


You also have to teach him that come means COME "no matter what you are doing, no matter how much fun you are having, get your furry butt over here right in front of me NOW!"

This is the tough part but it can be done with much work and effort on both of your parts!


----------



## risha gorig (Mar 15, 2010)

codmaster said:


> You also have to teach him that come means COME "no matter what you are doing, no matter how much fun you are having, get your furry butt over here right in front of me NOW!"
> 
> This is the tough part but it can be done with much work and effort on both of your parts!


yeah but how do you do that--do i go and grab and walk away from dog-do i let him go again and say come or go up to him running with dog and say thats enough--


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> yeah but how do you do that--do i go and grab and walk away from dog-do i let him go again and say come or go up to him running with dog and say thats enough--


NO GRABBING! You'll never catch him again! 

You need to make YOU and being with you, touched by you, leashed to you, coming to you 'worth it'. Not because you are mad and making him. Because he WANTS to be with you. Food works best for me, treats and toys and repetition. Having a leash dragging on him helps with you managing this so he can't avoid you.

You need to stop thinking of him as a human and being 



> he is very strong headed stuborn


Instead he's being a normal DOG who has not been properly taught to 'come' in all situations with DISTRACTIONS.

DOG CLASS DOG CLASS DOG CLASS DOG CLASS DOG CLASS

Teaches us faster and better and clearer for the dog. Were you able to see if http://www.divinek-9.com/ would work for you?


----------



## risha gorig (Mar 15, 2010)

He dosent care at all about treat food--when i give him once --after that he would rather run after dog---this waht happens we play ball he brings it --then other people come with their dogs and he then runs to them and wont listen--food balls nothing works--what do i do then i go up to himand hold his collar and walk away--i make him sit and then let go but he runs away again


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

It's still training. Many commands are built from force of habit, reward, and consequence. If my dog won't come when there are other dogs around, he doesn't get to be off lead. Everytime he gets to ignore me to go play with other dogs the meaning of "come" becomes less and less important. If, however, my dog learns that EVERYTIME he hears the word come he has to come, then the one time I don't have a leash and I tell him to come he will because of habit.

If I find that I am having difficulty getting my dog to come, I put the dog on a line. If I say come and he ignores me, I will pop him on the leash until he starts paying attention and gets over to me. As soon as he gets to me, we have a party, I praise him, treat him, give him his toy, whatever. Coming to me is always good. Ignoring me is bad. Right now, ignoring you is better than coming because everything else is more fun and there are no consequences. If you cannot make him come, don't even bother calling. Just go get him. Come cannot be an option, it's one of the most important commands for safety that there is.

Classes and working focused obedience with other dogs around, without letting him offlead will help him to understand that he has to listen regardless of the distractions present. I would also say that it sounds to me like you need to build a better play relationship with your dog. All dogs are fundamentally self-serving, but particularly young males. They will do what works for them. And right now being with you isn't worth much. And that may be because he's with you all day and has learned to tune you out. I don't know without meeting your dog. But getting involved in activities and classes that require you to interact with your dog instead of just occupying the same space can only strengthen that relationship.


----------



## risha gorig (Mar 15, 2010)

since he is 12 monhs everyday i throw ball he brings it for like 20 min---i never allowed him to play much with dogs back then maybe once a month --the last month--after i play ball this other woman comes with her dog,totally focuse on her,but my dog runs up to her bites the back of her neck,and he wont come again,usually i wouldnt let him play i would leave,but i thought since he ia almost 18 months he would listen more to me--do you think he spends to much time with me--novellty wore off-should i not let him play with other dogs--or should he play and not expext him to play ball when otherdogs is aroundand just let him play-im confused--i take him for long walks in nys tons of cars people dogs walking by---what do you thingk i should do thanks


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Like others have said...Long lead....no off leash untill his recall is 100%. You can buy a lunging line Lead Ropes & Lunge Lines to play fetch with him. Let it trail behind him.

When you see people coming with other dogs. Pick up the lead. Call "COME" Pull him in to you. Treats, praise, play with him. Have a party when he gets to you. 

Ditto on: CLASSES, CLASSES, CLASSES.


----------

